# New Goldfish Pond!



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is the new goldfish pond me and my father (with some help from the other kids) did. We was able to do it in two days.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hollowmoon (Apr 5, 2014)

No way! Come over and make me one XD that's awesome!


~Olivia


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Guys! I really like it, and I'm sure my fish do too, lol.  I thought our cat was going to dive in head first when he saw the fish swimming around, lol. But luckily, he didn't.


----------



## Hollowmoon (Apr 5, 2014)

Haha 


~Olivia


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice. do you have any problems with predators ? over here we have to net our ponds as we lose fish to herons.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

rob said:


> very nice. do you have any problems with predators ? over here we have to net our ponds as we lose fish to herons.


Well...we might would, but it is right up agains our front porch. I don't think they will come that close, and if they do my Pit Bull, Zack, will eat them, lol.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good defence lol.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It really is, lol. He has been a great dog. He's about a year and a half old. He has run off and killed alot of harmful animals. There's no telling how many we would have lost had we not had him. We have lost only a few chickens to wild animals. He is a member of the family, as well as a livestock gaurdian.  I will admit, he has killed a couple of chicks before, but we have trained him to where I have no worries leaving him and the chickens out together. Plus he loves hunting rats in the barn and is always on patrol. Very good dog!


----------



## Hollowmoon (Apr 5, 2014)

Aw he is so cute


~Olivia


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Hollowmoon!


----------



## Hollowmoon (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup! And btw you can call me Olivia!


~Olivia


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks "Olivia", lol.


----------



## Hollowmoon (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol, it's my real name. Hollowmoon is just a username that is like my username for everything I like it, it's original 


~Olivia


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It is. My usual username is "Fate", but since this was a chicken forum and my favorite breed was Marans, I used "MaransGuy".  "Fate" is my favorite superhero BTW. Most people don't recognize the name, but if they don't then it's still a cool username, lol.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> Thanks Guys! I really like it, and I'm sure my fish do too, lol.  I thought our cat was going to dive in head first when he saw the fish swimming around, lol. But luckily, he didn't.


I can't imagine my 15 year old cat with that around. He might just try and dive in at his age he would float with all of his gas. (That is why he is called the old fart) He use to love watching the fish when we had a big tank in the house he would sit and watch until he fell asleep. Of course I have seen him wait for a mouse until when he would fall asleep to, and the mouse would go right past his nose and he would sleep right through it.

I may have to invite you over to make me one. Hubby will be to busy to make one he has tons of coops to build this year.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

hildar said:


> I can't imagine my 15 year old cat with that around. He might just try and dive in at his age he would float with all of his gas. (That is why he is called the old fart) He use to love watching the fish when we had a big tank in the house he would sit and watch until he fell asleep. Of course I have seen him wait for a mouse until when he would fall asleep to, and the mouse would go right past his nose and he would sleep right through it.
> 
> I may have to invite you over to make me one. Hubby will be to busy to make one he has tons of coops to build this year.


Does he build coops alot? Or more importantly, is he good at it? lol


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

He sure is good at it. However though he makes them all so big, that I can't move them. One is as big as our small barn is lol


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

That's how I like them! I like them really big, but I do like to be able to move them. Can you post pictures of some that he has built?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> That's how I like them! I like them really big, but I do like to be able to move them. Can you post pictures of some that he has built?


one of the ones that we have is the one where my son is holding Stormy, you can see the door part of it in this photo. It has a stand there where usually on the bottom my red girls roost they don't go way up to the high roost, they never have. We also have 5 nesting boxes close to the door.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks really nice from the pic!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

It is, that is our first coop and since then we have added more, Even have some up to our big property for the Emus.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

he's a great looking dog, and he certainly looks more than capable of looking after the flock


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Aw I love him! My pit was lost to cancer last fall. They are awesome dogs.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

rob said:


> he's a great looking dog, and he certainly looks more than capable of looking after the flock


Thanks rob!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Aw I love him! My pit was lost to cancer last fall. They are awesome dogs.


Thanks. I'm so sorry to hear that. I had a Pit Bull puppy a couple of years ago and lost her to Parvo. I was a little worried about getting him because I heard that Parvo can stay in the ground for a VERY long time. I'm so glad it all worked out though. He is as healthy as ever and is a little over a year old.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

We had a run in with parvo, it's a horrible virus. 
Mara was my third pit, I rehabilitated/fostered two previous to her. Absolutely love the breed. Wasn't time for another one though, it would have big paws to fill.

Here's a pic, just because


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Awww, just beautiful!


----------

